# Short Video



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Early this spring I did a small walk around video. I'll have an updated walk around later on with all the new mods.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------

